

Ask YC: graduate courses - yearsinrock

Which are the Computer science graduate courses mostly applied for by students.What does AI consist of?I wanted to know which ones i find interesting?
are there any related to the specially the internet?
======
manvsmachine
Have you picked a general focus of what you want to learn? It seems to me that
it's less important which specific technologies you take classes in (for the
most part) than determining which level you you like to work on. I think of it
similar to programming languages: some people prefer "high-level" work, like
application / UI design, or multimedia or image processing. "Low level"
courses are going to be more about systems design, working with distributed /
embedded systems, etc. It gets easier to choose once you've made that
distinction.

You're asking about grad courses, so which CS classes have you already taken?

------
vikas5678
I have taken an undergraduate course called "Introduction to AI", and it so
far deals with topics such as search, knowledge representation, game playing
and so on...kind of a overview of most of the topics the prof said. At my
university(San Jose State Uni), about 40 students have taken the xml and web
intelligence course, which seems to be towards data mining and ontology. Also
keep an eye out for vague topics, and go and speak to the prof and find out
what he intends to cover during that semester.

